# MY17 Engine Failure (new member)



## JoshieW (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi all,

Not quite the 'new member' post I'd like to be posting!

My name is Josh - got my R35 October last year from new. It's a Storm White MY17 registered in 2018 hence the 68 reg.

Went from stock to stage 4.25 at 3,000 miles and unfortunately about 5 weeks ago I threw a rod at 13,069 miles on the A12. I was in traffic and then went WOT in 2nd gear as the traffic cleared and it went bang uke:

I want to state that I haven't/won't be putting blame on the original tuner/workshop. These cars do have weak rods and I've heard through the grape vine that potentially the MY17's might have a weaker bottom end than previous gens. No facts to back that up though! I always thought "I'll be fine, it won't happen to me..." 

5 weeks on, and with a lot of help from the guys in GTR Cartel, I'm only a couple of weeks away from my car being rebuilt. I chose to go to Litchfield for the rebuild and Iain has been great to deal with. 

Funds are obviously tight with the repairs being the most important thing, however it would be illogical/a shame to just put the engine back to stock whilst it's out! I've opted to go stage 4.5 with forged conrods, Litcho Superstock intercooler, and the other hardware associated with stage 4.5 (fuel pumps etc). The mod bug is still here haha! Also opted to go for Litcho's crazy loud 102 race system (no silencers at all) :smokin:

Been an extremely stressful few weeks after the engine failed. Enjoy the aftermath pics... makes me feel sick whenever I see them! Definite rod failure. The new build will be much stronger and more reliable - can't wait for it!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Who did the stage 4.25, doesn't sound rite to me.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

There's been a number of stage 4.25 engines grenading from a variety of tuners. There's even been a few stock cars too.

Don't be too quick to point the finger of blame at the tuner.

We know from 10+ years of experience with this platform that rod integrity is variable and factors such as driving style, fuel quality etc can play as big a factor in rod failure.

To the OP glad you're taking it well and enjoying the rebuilding. It can be a very exciting prospect albeit expensive.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Josh, sorry to hear about the engine failure but it will be in good hands now Iain***8217;s team are working on it.
I***8217;m sure the guys on here would be interested in seeing a few pictures of your race car.
It would probably be a good move getting joined up with the GTR Drivers Club which use this forum as their main contact media, it***8217;s only £15 a year.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Not blaming anyone but just curious to know because that shouldn't be happening to such a new car unless either it has abused the shite out of or not set up correctly, i don't believe for one second that if driven sensibly and maintained correctly that a stock car would go pop, I've had five now and always bought very well looked after examples or new and thank God never experienced any of theses issues, and when my cars were modified they were done by Litchfields and were set up safely and i was always advised by iain that my cars were easily capable of more power on the setup but he wouldn't recommend it because it wasn't safe in his opinion and i trust his judgement and advice and he's been spot on. Some tuners try to impress the people by squeezing every little bit out of engine and that's when it becomes dangerous.


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Eyup Rodney


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

my CBA stage 4.25 for 2 years then went pop, got it forged and its been fine

i think the higher stages aka 4+ do put a lot more strain on the rods over time, so it's less noticeable as there no warning! just Booom!

My advice , go stage 4+ go forged! An extra 150/200+bhp/150/200lbft+ (depending on year) 30+% power increase! power WILL add a fair bit of extra stress on stock components, it's a fact!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Wow messy!


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

tonigmr2 said:


> Wow messy!


Yep. Not even one of those sump magnets from Japan would get those metal bits out.


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Sad to hear about engine failure in your car. Good call to bite the bullet and get the new engine forged.
Wish you the best and hope you get to Enjoy your beast soon!


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I think I would cry!! Mine is sitting at 33k with being stage 4.25 for around 10k miles I need to get it forged soon! 

Sounds like you will be back up and running in no time at all


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

Kieranrob said:


> I think I would cry!! Mine is sitting at 33k with being stage 4.25 for around 10k miles I need to get it forged soon!
> 
> Sounds like you will be back up and running in no time at all


I wouldn't forge it Kieran unless you want more power, keep it well serviced and don't stress it with wot at low revs in high gears


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It***8217;s a well known fact of the issues arising from tuning these lumps, ticking time bomb.
Regardless I am sure Litchfields will do a good job of putting it all right and hope you get back on the road soon.


----------



## Kal-El (Aug 7, 2017)

Sorry to hear about your engine going pop, but I like the fact that you're taking it on the chin and moving on. Materially increasing the power output of a car carries increased risk of failure and you seem fully aware of that. I've read a lot of similar threads over the years on other sites and it's surprising the number similar people that weren't!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

RIP Godzilla. The King is dead. Long live the King


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the thread title is inaccurate and misleading, if anything it should read "Highly tuned MY17 engine fails"

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*engine*



Arcam said:


> I think the thread title is inaccurate and misleading, if anything it should read "Highly tuned MY17 engine fails"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


yes and also launched regularly every day constantly and pops,bangs, aswell every where!!


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

*engine*



Arcam said:


> I think the thread title is inaccurate and misleading, if anything it should read "Highly tuned MY17 engine fails"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


yes and also launched regularly every day constantly and pops,bangs, aswell every where!! what do you expect ???


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Abuse will kill anything, some guys think just because its a gtr that the engine is bullet proof.. Everything has limits and parameters


----------



## JoshieW (Jul 15, 2019)

Arcam said:


> I think the thread title is inaccurate and misleading, if anything it should read "Highly tuned MY17 engine fails"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk





herman said:


> Arcam said:
> 
> 
> > I think the thread title is inaccurate and misleading, if anything it should read "Highly tuned MY17 engine fails"
> ...





Takamo said:


> Abuse will kill anything, some guys think just because its a gtr that the engine is bullet proof.. Everything has limits and parameters


Haha you jokers.

Nothing misleading about the title - did the engine blow up? Yes. 

If you mean highly tuned being 650hp then go ahead. This wasn***8217;t a 1000hp build.

Thread purely for people***8217;s knowledge. Yes I used pops and bangs, no I never launched it. Yes I used rolling launch.

No blame being put on anyone. Keyboard warriors were soon to appear!


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

JoshieW said:


> Haha you jokers.
> 
> Nothing misleading about the title - did the engine blow up? Yes.
> 
> ...


If you don't want opinions don't post...simple


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

There's a reason the manufacturers step back from the brink by circa 100bhp and plenty of torques. Reliability. It needs to be able to reach past the warranty period, and then blow itself to bits.


----------



## JoshieW (Jul 15, 2019)

Takamo said:


> JoshieW said:
> 
> 
> > Haha you jokers.
> ...


So is this an opinion then mate... ***8220;Your the one with the blown engine so ha ha on you buddy***8221;? 

Not surprised you edited that. Cringe worthy. Also it***8217;s ***8220;you***8217;re***8221;.

I welcome all opinions - my initial post couldn***8217;t be more impartial if it tried and is here for people to have knowledge on an engine failure. Go troll somewhere else Farooq ***x1f609;


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Good luck with the new build Joshie


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Lay off guys he was good enough to come here and show us the pictures.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

JoshieW said:


> Haha you jokers.
> 
> Nothing misleading about the title - did the engine blow up? Yes.
> 
> ...


Sorry but you come on here with 3 posts calling people ‘Jokers’?!?

Did you come here asking for advice because with that attitude I very much doubt you’ll get any 

Even if you don’t agree, it doesn’t hurt to at least be polite


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

He’s guna be a bit touchy people. His motor has just let go.
I’d be even more intolerable if mine let go. And I’m a ficking idiot. :smokin:


----------



## JoshieW (Jul 15, 2019)

Unimag said:


> JoshieW said:
> 
> 
> > Haha you jokers.
> ...


I***8217;m not asking for any advice. There are some people who will benefit from knowing what stage the car was, how it was driven and what can happen. If you read up, you***8217;ll see exactly why I called them jokers. I didn***8217;t come here to be told ***8220;it blew because you drove it hard***8221;. I***8217;m not going to sit here and take comments like some of the ones above. 

Car is finished next week and will be picking it up from Litchfield. No advice necessary. I doubt many people would start a thread purely as something that might help someone, especially when it***8217;s me who***8217;s suffered the failure. Maybe have a read of the thread and come to your own conclusion.


----------



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Unimag said:


> Sorry but you come on here with 3 posts calling people ‘Jokers’?!?
> 
> Did you come here asking for advice because with that attitude I very much doubt you’ll get any
> 
> Even if you don’t agree, it doesn’t hurt to at least be polite


Did you even read the whole thread, your comment is ridiculous, someone said he launched it all the time to which he replied joker, what's wrong with that ?


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

JoshieW said:


> I’m not asking for any advice. There are some people who will benefit from knowing what stage the car was, how it was driven and what can happen. If you read up, you’ll see exactly why I called them jokers. I didn’t come here to be told “it blew because you drove it hard”. I’m not going to sit here and take comments like some of the ones above.
> 
> Car is finished next week and will be picking it up from Litchfield. No advice necessary. I doubt many people would start a thread purely as something that might help someone, especially when it’s me who’s suffered the failure. Maybe have a read of the thread and come to your own conclusion.


OK you make a fair point in suggesting your initial post may help others possibly in the event of a similar situation (and not particularly to ask advice) and I took interest in it myself when I first read it but it’s just not very nice for anyone in this community to be referred to as ‘jokers’ no matter whether or not you agree with their comments/opinions. 

Anyhow hope everything goes well with the rebuild


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

R33 GTR said:


> Did you even read the whole thread, your comment is ridiculous, someone said he launched it all the time to which he replied joker, what's wrong with that ?


I suppose it depends in what context the suggestion was that he launched it all the time and also in what context the comment jokers was meant but that’s the internet for you I suppose!

I’ll get my coat and wish all a good week ahead


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Josh your a good guy, you got a fit bird too. Good luck with the LM build


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Juice said:


> you got a fit bird too.



Photo's please Josh:chuckle:


Hopefully you will the car will never give you any issues again now Lichfield have it.

Where are you based?


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Bird photo please opcorn:


----------



## L6DJX (Sep 15, 2017)

Joshie, bet you're buzzing to get her back!

Excited for you bro, it is always such a good time when you get your car back after long periods.
I imagine almost as good as when you get back into your GT3 Cup car and race after a long time not in the race seat!

Ignore the haters mate, you were trying to be informative, I think some people possibly took it the wrong way, I personally think this thread should be a very real wakeup call to people running tuned stock blocks, and Joshie has taken his time to demonstrate how it can go wrong with serious consequences.... 

PS. Yeah your bird is fit


----------



## mattl1983 (Jul 18, 2008)

JoshieW said:


> I’m not asking for any advice. There are some people who will benefit from knowing what stage the car was, how it was driven and what can happen. If you read up, you’ll see exactly why I called them jokers. I didn’t come here to be told “it blew because you drove it hard”. I’m not going to sit here and take comments like some of the ones above.
> 
> Car is finished next week and will be picking it up from Litchfield. No advice necessary. I doubt many people would start a thread purely as something that might help someone, especially when it’s me who’s suffered the failure. Maybe have a read of the thread and come to your own conclusion.


yep very helpful and interesting read but also sorry to hear about it. I've got a 2018 GTR and came from a stage 2 GAD M4 - similar to your old one.

I've been umming and ahhing about getting a Litchfield stage 4.25 with warranty but don't really want to blow the car to pieces even if it is warrantied. But also because whilst it is tempting to tune it, it's also quite nice to have something with full dealer warranty that is pretty quick stock.

Before the failure how did the GTR compare to the M4 - a lot quicker, marginal or just different?

cheers

Matt


----------



## adz87kc (Jan 8, 2018)

JoshieW said:


> Car is finished next week and will be picking it up from Litchfield.


Any pics of the new build going together and a shot of the new engine in situ?


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

Good luck Josh...a good, informative thread with a pertinent warning to everyone thinking it's quite normal and safe to be at 4.25.
Took it on the chin and accepted that these things can and will happen with no moaning, bleating nor blaming...can't say fairer than that.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think most know the risk you take. coming on here having a moan makes you feel a little better.


----------



## simGTR (Aug 5, 2017)

Kudos to Josh for posting. Just goes to show, new low mileage engines can go pop, so people should take note; a fair warning to everyone.

4.5, so forged with the Litchfield we efr's? I think that would be the perfect Street set up. Just hope the gearbox holds! Post pics of that next! Lol


----------



## JoshieW (Jul 15, 2019)

Got some pics through from Iain last week of the engine together! Mega happy with how it's looking. Should be in the car today and having its first start up later on 





































Will update you guys when I pick the car up later this week


----------



## JoshieW (Jul 15, 2019)

simGTR said:


> Kudos to Josh for posting. Just goes to show, new low mileage engines can go pop, so people should take note; a fair warning to everyone.
> 
> 4.5, so forged with the Litchfield we efr's? I think that would be the perfect Street set up. Just hope the gearbox holds! Post pics of that next! Lol


4.5 is the Litcho Nismo turbos, with stage 5 being the EFR 6758. Couldn't afford the EFR's however badly I wanted them! Gearbox will definitely get some mods soon as I'll quickly want more torque being capped at 620/630lb ft! Going to enjoy the car for a bit first though


----------



## JoshieW (Jul 15, 2019)

mattl1983 said:


> yep very helpful and interesting read but also sorry to hear about it. I've got a 2018 GTR and came from a stage 2 GAD M4 - similar to your old one.
> 
> I've been umming and ahhing about getting a Litchfield stage 4.25 with warranty but don't really want to blow the car to pieces even if it is warrantied. But also because whilst it is tempting to tune it, it's also quite nice to have something with full dealer warranty that is pretty quick stock.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, yeah we've come from the same cars then!

I get what you're saying - however I do think I was...

1. Lazy/uneducated with oil changes (first proper change at 12k miles) - new engine I'll be changing every 3k miles
2. Played with pops/bangs and flames and rolling launch nearly every trip I made
3. Perhaps unlucky with the batch of rods I had

I think if you had a Litcho 4.25 with warranty you'd love it and of all the cars out there on stage 4.25, how many have shot a rod? Only a handful. Of course though, the risk does increase however you look at it! Iain said himself - the more power/torque, the more risk. These cars engine internals definitely weren't designed to run hundreds of hp more than stock haha! 

Even the stock GT-R felt much quicker than my stage 2 M4 - particularly 2/3/4 gear. Stage 4.25 blows it away even further, but yeah a stock GT-R still kills a stage 2 M4 IMO!


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

That looks the nuts, great attention to detail by Litchfield, bet you cant wait to get her back.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

How much? (Coz I’m having one) :smokin:


----------



## grchmason (Sep 27, 2019)

I remember seeing this on Archie Hamilton's Youtube channel..... The 4.25 was done by KnightRacer !

I must admit having the Litchfield warranty is very appealing and will be where mine will go for sure.

All the best with the new Build Josh, its going to be mega I'm sure 


.


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

Make sure you take the time to run in the engine correctly I remember driving up to Scotland to get my new engine and gearbox run in to put some miles down and with my mate also doing the same but in his MY17 the time just past by. You can***8217;t go wrong with Litchfield they have always looked after me, keeping mine at stage4


----------



## mattl1983 (Jul 18, 2008)

grchmason said:


> I remember seeing this on Archie Hamilton's Youtube channel..... The 4.25 was done by NightRacer!
> 
> I must admit having the Litchfield warranty is very appealing and will be where mine will go for sure.
> 
> ...


Totally agree - the Litchfield warranty will be a must have for me if I upgrade to stage 4.25


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow that engine is pure porn!!
I hope it all goes well and be interesting to see the difference in this now and how it ran before it went bang! ( well after it***8217;s ran in) .Least you***8217;re have peace of mind getting it built by Litchfields.


----------

